# Any Tips For Installing ES Motormounts?



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I was curious if anybody had any helpful tips on installing the Energy Suspension motor mount inserts? I did the top one on the pass side already, *WHAT A F***ING PAIN IN THE ASS * that was!!! before I get started on the rest of them, including the shifter bushings, I'd like to hear some feedback from people who have done them already, especially the shifter ones. 

Thanks guys


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Lots of people have done them, lots of threads about how hard and what a PITA they are. Rather than repeat information from several different threads, I'd suggest that you use the search button. Really not trying to be a dick, and it would give you lots of information.

Did mine, won't do them again.

Later,
Mark


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

thanks


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

I do have 2 suggestions for when you do the firewall insert.

1) Have a friend help you line up the bolt when you get the insert in, and you're ready to attach it.

2) Do your shifter bushing at the same time

3) Shave/grind down the insert that is next to the bolt that holds your shifter bushing. If not, the bolt will dig into the insert and may cause some problems... don't ask how I know 

Seriously, if you can't find the info you need, pm me. I'll try to help.

Later,
Mark


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey, is there anywhere online that I can order the ES bushings? I'm thinking of installing them on my car while I have the transmission out of it, replacing the clutch.


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Yes, there are at least a couple of places to order them... if you can't find them with the search button, I'll post them later.

Now would be an excellent time to do them... wise decision.

Later,

Mark


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Ha........I'm to the point where I just have a shop do it (they only charge me $30 per mount). I keep breaking the damn things, and it gets to be a pain in the ass.......I'd just rather someone else have that pain.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I bought my dogbone mounts from www.ptuning.com and the master kit from www.suspension.com and I shopped around, they were the cheapest. As far as tips go, when you do the front dogbone mount, don't take the bracket off that connects to the engine/transmission (which ever it is), there's no need to and you'll have a hell of a time getting the bolts lined back up and end up cross threading. (Don't ask me how I know) You've done the hard insert first, being the passenger's side motor mount, the others are much easier. The ones that you have to press in, wipe them down with liquid wrench or WD-40 or any motor oil and they press in much easier. I used my bench vise with some scrap wood to sandwich and protect the mounts and inserts from the vise jaws. Also, like Mark suggested grind down the bolt that goes through the shifter bushing so it doesn't dig into your rear dogbone mount. I haven't cut mine yet, but I'm going to use a cutoff wheel on a dremel to do it. I was too tired and had too much else to finish to mess with it when I was putting it in.


----------



## az3098 (Sep 13, 2004)

I just received my ES motor mounts and have heard a lot of horror stories about the install. Any tips on how to possibly simplify the process would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

I had to trim the firewall mount so it would clear the shifter rods. It was a bit soft for my driving style, but it helped kill some wheel hop. 

I also had a local shop press in the pass. mount for me. 12 hours down a few bux, and infinitely less hassle. 

Rob: What the f; rear dog-bone mount? My B12 had one, but not my SE-R


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> I was curious if anybody had any helpful tips on installing the Energy Suspension motor mount inserts? I did the top one on the pass side already, *WHAT A F***ING PAIN IN THE ASS * that was!!! before I get started on the rest of them, including the shifter bushings, I'd like to hear some feedback from people who have done them already, especially the shifter ones.
> 
> Thanks guys


Check this out:

http://www.se-r.net/zotz/se-r_mounts.htm

Lew


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

BennittoMallito said:


> Rob: What the f; rear dog-bone mount? My B12 had one, but not my SE-R


No, all B13 have a rear dogbone mount. The one you referred to as the firewall mount doesn't mount on the firewall, it mounts on the rear of teh dogbone right next to the firewall. Sematic misunderstanding.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> No, all B13 have a rear dogbone mount. The one you referred to as the firewall mount doesn't mount on the firewall, it mounts on the rear of teh dogbone right next to the firewall. Sematic misunderstanding.


Oh yeah ok. I was wondering if you fell out of your tree for a second. You are calling the cross memeber the dog-bone then? 

My CA18DE B12 actually had a second (5 total) what i call a dog-bone or dog-leg mount, like this one but above my 'firewall mount':


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> Oh yeah ok. I was wondering if you fell out of your tree for a second. You are calling the cross memeber the dog-bone then?
> 
> My CA18DE B12 actually had a second (5 total) what i call a dog-bone or dog-leg mount, like this one but above my 'firewall mount':


So thats wha thats suppose to look like, I never have had a motor mount there! lol. That rear mount really is not very fun to replace, when we did my first JDM swap(car was purchased with a spun main bearing) i didn't put the bracket on the tranny that attaches to the motor mount until the motor was in the engine bay, and when I bolted it up I forgot to put all the bolts in it(put it only one actually) Well, you now the story, I was in it hard one day and sheered it right off, wow that stank!


----------



## az3098 (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a 1.6L, Auto Trans B13. I recently received my ES inserts and was looking to see how the installation procedure might be different from a Manual Trans or 2.0L. Can anyone help?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

i say it one more time S_____E______-___R BABY!!!!  :loser:


----------

